# Angler entdeckt Ölfilm



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juni 2022)

Während des Juni-Hochwassers im vergangenen Jahr wurden hier in Mittelfranken viele Öltanks überflutet. Als ich an einem unserer Fließgewässer (Zenn) Fische suchen wollte, die sich in Pfützen auf der überfluteten Wiese "verirrt" hatten, hab ich nach 10 Minuten wegen Kopfschmerzen aufgrund massivem Ölgestank (Ölfilm auf dem Wasser) abgebrochen. Da ging einiges "den Bach runter".


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2022)

Da wir langsam in eine Ölkrise gleiten, sollten wir einen Weg finden sowas auszunutzen


----------



## crisis (3. Juni 2022)

@ Bilch, 120.000 qm von ungefähr, sagen wir mal, 0,1 mm Dicke. Gibt ungefähr 10 t, also 70 Barrel. Weniger als 8.000 € wert. Einsatz um es zu bergen: > 100.000 €. Ich wittere da kein Geschäft, auch wenn man die Versorgungssicherheit noch so hoch bewertet.


----------



## Bilch (3. Juni 2022)

crisis schrieb:


> @ Bilch, 120.000 qm von ungefähr, sagen wir mal, 0,1 mm Dicke. Gibt ungefähr 10 t, also 70 Barrel. Weniger als 8.000 € wert. Einsatz um es zu bergen: > 100.000 €. Ich wittere da kein Geschäft, auch wenn man die Versorgungssicherheit noch so hoch bewertet.


Sollte eigentlich ein Scherz meinerseits sein


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juni 2022)

Bei uns sind vor, ich glaube, zwei Jahren massig tote Fische im Bach aufgetaucht. Ursache unbekannt. Eigentlich kann es sich nur um verseuchtes Wasser gehandelt haben. Es hat sich aber nichts mehr nachweisen lassen. 

Naturliebhaber 
Ich bin aus der gleichen Gegend (Aisch) aber bei uns war nicht das Heizöl das Problem sondern die x-tausend weggespülten Fische.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Juni 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Gab es in Euren Vereinsgewässern auch schon mal Verschmutzungen oder habt Ihr eine gemeldet?*


Es ist ca. 30 Jahre her, da stolperte ich beim Spinnfischen am Bach über sowas wie einen Kunststofftank, der an einem alten Wehr stand. Über einen kleinen Hahn tropfte eine neongelb aussehende Flüssigkeit in den Bach. Unterhalb der ganze Bach neongrün !!
 Da wir immer mal Probs mit Bauern hatten, die ihre Unkrautspritzen im Gewässer stehend gereinigt haben, war ich nun der festen Überzeugung daß einer der Saubären es nun völlig auf die Spitze treibt . Das Ding steht da fein säuberlich auf einer Europalette  und selbst die Spuren vom Trecker in der angrenzenden Wiese waren noch zu erkennen, was ne Frechheit .
Angeln sofort abgebrochen und voller Groll ins Kaff aufs Rathaus gedüst um mal richtig Terz zu machen ! Dort wurde mir Unwissendem dann gesagt, das es sich um eine Messung der Fließgeschwindigkeit handelt. Gleichzeitig wollte man herausfinden ob die Annahme richtig sei, daß über unterirdische Verwerfungen ein Teil des Wassers in einem unterirdischen Verlauf einen kleinen See speist, der keinen Zufluss hat. Hat sich dann auch als richtig erwiesen.
Da hatte ich mich mal richtig blamiert


----------



## Elmar Elfers (3. Juni 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Es ist ca. 30 Jahre her, da stolperte ich beim Spinnfischen am Bach über sowas wie einen Kunststofftank, der an einem alten Wehr stand. Über einen kleinen Hahn tropfte eine neongelb aussehende Flüssigkeit in den Bach. Unterhalb der ganze Bach neongrün !!
> Da wir immer mal Probs mit Bauern hatten, die ihre Unkrautspritzen im Gewässer stehend gereinigt haben, war ich nun der festen Überzeugung daß einer der Saubären es nun völlig auf die Spitze treibt . Das Ding steht da fein säuberlich auf einer Europalette  und selbst die Spuren vom Trecker in der angrenzenden Wiese waren noch zu erkennen, was ne Frechheit .
> Angeln sofort abgebrochen und voller Groll ins Kaff aufs Rathaus gedüst um mal richtig Terz zu machen ! Dort wurde mir Unwissendem dann gesagt, das es sich um eine Messung der Fließgeschwindigkeit handelt. Gleichzeitig wollte man herausfinden ob die Annahme richtig sei, daß über unterirdische Verwerfungen ein Teil des Wassers in einem unterirdischen Verlauf einen kleinen See speist, der keinen Zufluss hat. Hat sich dann auch als richtig erwiesen.
> Da hatte ich mich mal richtig blamiert


So etwas ähnliches habe ich am Tuxbach gesehen. Der war eines Morgens auch grün. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr den ungefährlichen Grund, den mir die Pächter zwar erzählten, ich ihn aber wohl dank Brotzeit-Koma wieder vergaß


----------



## Tikey0815 (3. Juni 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches habe ich am Tuxbach gesehen. Der war eines Morgens auch grün. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr den ungefährlichen Grund, den mir die Pächter zwar erzählten, ich ihn aber wohl dank Brotzeit-Koma wieder vergaß


Brotzeit Koma -- ich mag den Gedanken


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (3. Juni 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> So etwas ähnliches habe ich am Tuxbach gesehen. Der war eines Morgens auch grün. Allerdings weiß ich nicht mehr den ungefährlichen Grund, den mir die Pächter zwar erzählten, ich ihn aber wohl dank Brotzeit-Koma wieder vergaß


Bei uns ging es vom WWA aus, die wollten wissen ob ihre Begradigung funzt. Es wird einfach Lebensmittelfarbe benutzt, schon beeindruckend wieviel Wasser durch einen einzigen Tropfen eingefärbt wird. 
Für die Homies hier war auch interressant zu erfahren woher ihr kleiner, aber extrem tiefer Badesee (ehemaliger Vulkankegel) sein Wasser bekommt. Es liegt hier nämlich alles auf einem (durchlöcherten) Muschelkalksockel, daher ist Wasser rar und die Gegend sehr trocken.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (3. Juni 2022)

Wir haben im letzten Jahr in einer kleinen Gruppe im Herbst unsere Zennstrecke (Hallo Frank!) im Rahmen eines Arbeitsdienstes und dem "Tag der Umwelt" saubergemacht. 
Dabei entdeckten wir in Treibhholzansammlungen 2 Ölkanister, die noch gefüllt waren!  Bei einem war der Verschluß defekt, er lag zwar so im Wasser, daß nichts auslaufen konnte, aber wir konnten beide bergen ohne das etwas auslief...
Ich glaube, daß einer von den Kanistern sogar ein kleines Ölfass war, wo die Außenseite verbeult und korrodiert war. 

Hätten wir die Kanister nicht entdeckt und abholen lassen, wäre es mit Sicherheit beim nächsten Hochwasser zu einem Ölunfall und vielleicht sogar zu einem Fischsterben gekommen!


----------



## yukonjack (3. Juni 2022)

Wie färbt Chicago seinen Fluss eigentlich grün?
					

Traditionell erstrahlt der Chicago Fluss am St. Patrick's Day grün. Doch wie passiert das eigentlich? TRAVELBOOK erklärt das Phänomen.




					www.travelbook.de


----------

